# Fogger and Strobe Lights



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i was wondering what a good price for a fog machine would be. Im thinking the 700w since i have a 400w already, though i could probably just get another one of those. And also a strobe light. THANKS


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've seen 700 watt foggers go from $20 to $80, but I bet the $20 model will die after a couple of hours. I have an old Lite/FX 1741 that has lasted for 5 years with no trouble, running around 5-6 hours on Halloween night. It puts out lots of fog and is pretty quiet. If you can find a used 1741 that works, I recommend buying it if the price is right. I also have a Chauvet 1250 that has so far been trouble free. I paid $149 for it, free shipping. Try the online stores this time of year, they're the only places that sell foggers year-round. I don't use strobes, so I can't help ya there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Check Party City, Spencers or any party store. They carry strobe lights all year. Prices will vary but I've picked them up for as low as 5 bucks up to 20. I also have an old lite f/x fogger which I've had for 4 years now and it's a work horse. I think I paid 40.00 for it at Spirit. I believe Spencers and PC would also carry foggers year round. If not, a DJ supply store would have them or could order one, but it may be a high end model. I picked up a cheapo 400 watt at PC last year for my witch cauldron and it worked great as well. Hoping it will this year too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well you have sold me on it so i went on ebay and got 2 of them for 10 bucks each with 12 bucks for shipping I liked the total of 35 for 2.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Fog machines... What to buy is a function of volume to fill, wind, and temperature. Indoors - anything will work. Outdoors, a VEI V-940 for a quarter acre, a VEI V-950 for .33 acre, and for .5 acres, I would recomend 2 V-950s. Kinda pricey, I know, but worth it to do it right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

V-950s, not too bad if you want 2 units.
Just let me know.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i got 2 lite f/x 700w ones. I was wondering if there was a smaller one that was for a single room say. I want to have my cauldron have smoke coming out of it, but not over kill in the room. ANy ideas?


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> V-950s, not too bad if you want 2 units.
> Just let me know.


are you selling two units?
or are you saying that the price isnt too bad if you buy two?
confused.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you would like 2 units, I'll quote you price.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey FE..I want a VERY low power fog machine for that kickass gargoyle you sent me. What do you suggest? I don't want a huge blast of fog to come out it's mouth, just a light/moderate mist. I would like to buy one from you, as it seems only appropriate. Price quote? Pm me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Can you use dry ice in your cauldron ?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey FE,
Your Gargoyle link is dead (When you click on the photo). Do you just sell the skins.... and are you giving forum folks a discount. How big are those gargoyles?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lilly i found a great way to light up the cauldron and have it still contain ice. Just use a pond light and its safe from water. Drill a handfull of holes for drainage in the bottom and ta daaaa. But the fogger i used last year put out so much fog it filled up most of the room. It looked great billowing out of the cauldron, but then it was just too much. Anyway to make less fog come out?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

In 2006 I used my 48qt Igloo Ice Cube Vortex Fog Chiller and a Gemmy 400W fogger with a 16" dia plastic cauldron. (I don't have photos readily available to put online to show it in the context of a yard haunt with a small 36" poseable skeleton witch propped up on a hay bale with skulls underneath the cauldron). But here's two successive photos of a test prior to Halloween:

Fog Chiller Tests :: Fogging Cauldron Test Pt I picture by bpesti - Photobucket

I used a Mini Mister inside the larger cauldron to supplement the effect. I put the Mini Mister inside a smaller 8" tall & narrow Wal-Mart plastic cauldron filled with water. It kept the cauldron effect going while the 400W fogger was reheating which was often. It was important that the smaller cauldron was tall and narrow for the mister to work well in this application. You could also use a coffee can. I used orange string lights inside and out around the larger cauldron on Halloween. You could also put aluminum foil inside the cauldron to accentuate the lighting.

In 2005 I didn't have a fog chiller nor a Mini Mister so I hooked the fog machine into the back of the cauldron via a dryer duct. Inside the cauldron was a metal pot of ice. It worked for the 2 hours of ToT. But you get more volume out of a fog chiller. And the Mini Mister completes the effect. Plus I had some ToT's looking inside and saying " Ice?" That bugged me. So the hidden fog chiller + Mini Mister set-up worked well in 2006. Kind of elaborate for a fogging cauldron but it billows and lingers really well. I'd use that set-up again. The black fog chiller wasn't noticeable behind the prop. I also had Creepy Cloth gauze on it to disguise it.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

How do you guys feel about the 1000 Watt Mega Fogger like the ones in the Halloween stores? I would LOVE to get a Chauvet 1700 or Lite/FX 1741, but they are a little above this years budget.
I was thinking about getting one, despite the fact that the last one I got from Frightners Entertainment quit working after the first year.


----------

